# Pinstripe crested gecko



## Geckospot (Oct 19, 2005)

Here are some pics of one of my pinstripe crested geckos.












www.Geckospot.com


----------



## nickyp0 (Oct 19, 2005)

Hey they are really nice and cute too  .


----------



## Ian (Oct 20, 2005)

ohh, thats very cute indeed  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo (Oct 20, 2005)

omg, they are soooo cute


----------



## robo mantis (Oct 20, 2005)

i like the color of them the mixture of red and black


----------



## ibanez_freak (Oct 20, 2005)

Lokks like the art abariginees.... abarijinies.......

The natives from africa do.

Almost looks painted on. real nice.

Even though I'm not much of a reptile person, That is very pretty.

Cheers for sharing that with us geckospot!  

Cameron.


----------

